# Barking driving me crazy!



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I have found the best way to teach any of my dogs not to bark when told not to is to block them physically from the area where they are barking, like looking out a window, etc., telling them "no bark" and each time they bark or even buff I step toward them and make them back up further away from what they want to bark at. I don't "release" the dog until he/she is calmed down and not attempting to bark, buff or even look intently at the area they want to go and bark in. I don't touch the dog with my body, just step in front of them when they want to move back to the spot they want to bark or move toward them to force them to back up and tell them "no" or "no bark". I say nothing to them IF they are quiet, but just stand in front of them till their body relaxes and their attention is diverted from what they want to bark at. My toy poodle had started this at home recently and he is already "getting it" about when I say "no bark". He still sometimes persists if he is all wound up but I just quietly block him if he does and force him back each time he makes a noise and the amount of time it takes him to calm down and be quiet is getting extremely short now.

When I am out in public and my toy poo barks at another dog, I immediately make him move in another direction and tell him "no" or "no bark" and then make him sit quietly and watch the other dog. IF he gets over excited while looking, I make him turn around or move away with a leash correction and repeat the process, when he sits and watches the dog with a relaxed attitude I give him lots of praise and, if the other person is willing, I then allow him to visit the other dog. His problem with barking at other dogs is that he gets overexcited about wanting to visit with the dog, so he is not allowed to visit till he is showing a calm attitude. Yes, this takes time, but it is very productive time. I have only been doing this with him for a couple weeks now and he is already stopping with only a couple corrections and making him sit. He is getting the idea that he can have what he wants IF he is calm.

So, I suggest you keep at it. It is not an overnight fix, but you will find that your girl will get quiet down quicker and quicker as time goes on, you will not have to do it all of her life..lol. BUT, you may well have to "remind" her once in a while. The thing is, you should not allow her to go back to wherever she wants to be till she is calm and IF she calms down then goes at it again once back to where she wants to be, then you need to repeat the process till she is quiet looking out the window. Then she should be praised. It does take time, but it is time well spent and all of a sudden you will realize that you aren't having the problem anymore. Oh, and if you won't have time to correct her, like you will need to go to work, I would not let her get into a place where you know that she will have to be corrected. It is better to not allow the situation to happen when you don't have time to deal with it so she can learn.

Best of luck with her. I am sure she will settle down well with consistent reminders of what you want from her.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I have mentioned before how Ginger sits at the window on my sun porch and barks at anything that moves - its starting to really drive me crazy. Now I know that dogs bark - but how do I train her to STOP WHEN I TELL HER TO! That is what is really bothering me. I dont' want her to not warn me but i want her to stop when I tell her. I have tried so far:
> 
> shaking a can with pennies
> squirting her with water
> ...


Whatever made you think,that I am a trainer???
Didn't I mention before that Gunther has me wrapped around his little paw pinkie?
Kidding aside...the daycare Gunther goes to uses this method...when a dog misbehaves they immediately go to the crate for 1 minute.
The owner says she finds it highly effective...no idea why.
I have used the spray bottle in the past,but added some vinegar to it.
I am sure some of the real trainers here will offer more advice.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> I have found the best way to teach any of my dogs not to bark when told not to is to block them physically from the area where they are barking, like looking out a window, etc., telling them "no bark" and each time they bark or even buff I step toward them and make them back up further away from what they want to bark at. I don't "release" the dog until he/she is calmed down and not attempting to bark, buff or even look intently at the area they want to go and bark in. I don't touch the dog with my body, just step in front of them when they want to move back to the spot they want to bark or move toward them to force them to back up and tell them "no" or "no bark". I say nothing to them IF they are quiet, but just stand in front of them till their body relaxes and their attention is diverted from what they want to bark at. My toy poodle had started this at home recently and he is already "getting it" about when I say "no bark". He still sometimes persists if he is all wound up but I just quietly block him if he does and force him back each time he makes a noise and the amount of time it takes him to calm down and be quiet is getting extremely short now.
> 
> When I am out in public and my toy poo barks at another dog, I immediately make him move in another direction and tell him "no" or "no bark" and then make him sit quietly and watch the other dog. IF he gets over excited while looking, I make him turn around or move away with a leash correction and repeat the process, when he sits and watches the dog with a relaxed attitude I give him lots of praise and, if the other person is willing, I then allow him to visit the other dog. His problem with barking at other dogs is that he gets overexcited about wanting to visit with the dog, so he is not allowed to visit till he is showing a calm attitude. Yes, this takes time, but it is very productive time. I have only been doing this with him for a couple weeks now and he is already stopping with only a couple corrections and making him sit. He is getting the idea that he can have what he wants IF he is calm.
> 
> ...


Very good advice!!! This is how we trained Chloe to stop barking when told. Even if she is out in the back yard and barking a long with other dogs, we just tell her quiet and she'll stop the barking. She really is a wonderful girl.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Whatever made you think,that I am a trainer???
> Didn't I mention before that Gunther has me wrapped around his little paw pinkie?
> Kidding aside...the daycare Gunther goes to uses this method...when a dog misbehaves they immediately go to the crate for 1 minute.
> The owner says she finds it highly effective...no idea why.
> ...


You know I think I got you mixed up with wonderpup! 
Wonderpup - are you there? 
advice is good - I have tried this and it works but the problem still exists. i could be sitting here ont he computer and she is calmly looking out of the window behind me and all of a suddent that loud bark almost makes me jump out of my skin! She is not obeying me and that is what concerns me. She obviously dosnt trust me to make the judgement that we are safe.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Also, Teddy is a good boy and listens pretty well - msot of the time lol - but he looks at me and at Ginger and decides to follow her. I have tried everything - being calm assertvie etc but she does not trust me. she has this darn fear thing


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Just right now she is calmly checking ther perimeter - watching for the cat or the dog across the street. I wish I could block my windows. I have these really long - almost to the floor - windows on the sun porch - four of them - and it is very hard to keep her away. We are close to the road and it is perfect for a dog like her to just sit and watch. I tried blinds but she foudn out she could see thru them! too smart!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

more - lol
sometimes we are in the back of the house in my bedroom where I am resting and all of a sudden they are up like the start of a race to the front and the windows and barking like maniacs. I have to close my bedroom door and I don't like doing that - it shuts me off from the rest of the house. In the night I don't mind but in the day I don't like to do that. It's so quiet right now you can hear a pin drop - but it won't be long. another thing they both do is when they hear my son coming up the stairs they do the same thing and go flying into the kitchen barking until they see its him. I guess they are good watch dogs and if I ws alone I would appreciate them doing this - its just that there should be some way I could release them form it you know?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*Better late then never*

Sorry I avoided this post, as is a habit of mine with training posts. - sorry- 

Ok here goes, (remember you asked for it), so this is likely to be long, get comfy. 

First off, it isn't a super grand idea to correct or punish a dog for barking in ummmm about 95% of cases. If you're out for a walk and a dog and it barks and you correct or punish, you run an extremely high risk of teaching that dog that whatever he is barking out means something unpleasnant is on the way. This creates a couple of lovely problems in some dogs. Better to redirect the dog's focus and teach them that 1)that other dog isnt bad so just don't worry about him 2)hey look another dog, do I get a treat, toy, petted..... ?? He'll look to you for something and likely be happy about it, instead of expecting to be told NO and pulled in the other direction. 

Everyone is different Pam, but I am not a huge fan of physical correction be it with your hand, or a leash. Thats the lazy way out and really doesn't teach the dog much. I would argue that fact with my last breath. Teaching through fear or pain is going to eventauly come back to bite you, maybe literaly. 

I might try a completely different set of tactics wich will probably seems counter productive to you. Have you ever heard a trainer say that you should teach a dog to speak before you teach him to be quiet? It makes sense, teach Barking so you can teach no barking. 
Jazz will bark at the fence, and out the window of the shop, and occasionaly on the table if somebody comes in. Obviously I don't mind a few barks, espeicaly if I am alone. I like the warning. I got a big dog for the big bark since I am home alone so often. I to needed a way to stop the behavior after I had been warned. 

So, pick a word that is going to mean the end of barking. *rule - you aren't allowed to pick a word with NO in it* (sorry) I like words like Thankyou, enough, or anything else you can think of. 
Have a leash and treats handy. If you use a marker like a clicker, whistle, or a verbal cue, which I would strongly suggest, have that ready too. 

The next time she barks, use your word, and get her attention with a treat. Sanp a leash on her if you have to drag her away from the window  Mark the behavior (if you're using a marker) when she turns her attention from the window to you. You want her to think that everytime she needs to bark at something outside she should get something yummy inside (use dog food if you're worried about her getting fat). You may have to do a few obedience cues to keep her interested in you for a bit instead of wanting to go straight back to the window. 

Now I know, it sounds like you are rewarding bad behavior, but the goal here is for her to bark at something outside, warning you it's there, and then come running over to you when you tell her that'll do. 


Method two/ what to do next
Time out
If you aren't interested in the above training, you can also try time out. Use your stop barking cue, and if she doesn't don't say another word take her by the collar and without any fuss say time out and put her in her crate. Use no emotion in your voice when you say time out. This is NOT punishment, her crate is not a bad place. It's just, I need a break, you need a break, go here. Make sure she doesn't have anything fun in her crate like a bone or a toy. I fyou sent your kid to time out in his room and he had an xbox to entertain him would time out be effective? No. Same deal with the dog. Time outs are no more than 3 minutes (provided the dog isn't barking), and you when you let them out all if forgiven no hard feelings. Like hitting the reset button. You don't make a big deal about of letting them out though, no good girls or anything like that. Just let her out. If she goes right back to the window and starts barking she goes right back in time out for another 2 or 3 minutes. 
You can also use time out after the initial reward if she won't stop going to the window and barking so both methods can be combined. 

Keep this in mind though, that training away from this behavior is going to take a while. She's been allowed to continue for long enough to make it a habit and we know habits are hard to break. Aside from that, your previous efforts to stop her were ineffective and she's learned she doesn't HAVE to stop. So she is going to be twice as determined to bark out that window. The behavior may be worse before it gets better. Thats OK, thats how you know you're really getting through. It's a sign that they are making one last huge effort to hang onto the behavior thats worked for them for so long.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Sorry I avoided this post, as is a habit of mine with training posts. - sorry-
> 
> Ok here goes, (remember you asked for it), so this is likely to be long, get comfy.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Wonderpup - I have printed your post and will try it. I already tried praising her for stopping this morning and she seemed very happy - I need to come up with a word. the original trainer used 'Out" instead of no but somehow - I don't know - I don't always remember to use it. I have used time out with her - if I say crate - she stops - sometimes. The biggest test will be when people walk by - lol she goes crazy then. I agree that I don't want her not to bark - because i feel safe when alone - but I want her to submit to me when I say enough. Maybe I shoudl try "enough" what do you think? Thanks!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

If "Out" is the equal to No in your vacab then it wouldn't be a good choice for this. Enough is a good one, as it Quiet, and Thankyou. I personaly use Thankyou for my "drop it/give cue. 

Alter your mindset a tad if you can. You aren't praising her for being quiet you are first praising and rewarding her for the barking since you don't want to stop the behavior entirely. After that you can reward her for sifting her attention to what she is barking at to you. Take discipline out of the equation in your thought process. Definitly DON'T name the time out thing, don't threaten her with it either. Just do it. It's either thankyou very much for barking, that'll do though so shift off and come hang out with me and be quiet. OR go to time out with no warning at all. Make sense?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Wonderpup thank you so much! I can't belive that she is already responding. I go to the window and say good - and then friend (if it is the folks across the street - I don't say friend to strangers cause I don't want her to think everyone is a friend )- and I pet her then I say enough and pet her and she is responding! Can it be that easy? ha ha ha - the true test will be when people walk by. haven't used the treats yet - need to get some of those liver treats that I used to train her initially - before the weekend when we get the walkers and bikers lol! Thanks so much!

Oh, PS - when she is outside and barks - I let her or call her in and she usually comes. that ok?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the word enough and use leave it for other things. 

Sting has now become a bad barker (and now fence fighter) at the new neighbor dogs. He used to ignore the other dogs surrounding us but we have new neighbors that allow there two chihuahua's to bark almost 24 hrs a day and fence fight at me or my dogs constantly...just by us walking by or being outside. Yep, another case of just let our Chuhuahua's do as they please because they are small crap. Errrrrr! 

Im going to try the Wonderpup training technique and reward him for redirecting his attention to me when I say enough. I was planning to take the easy way out and buy a bark (shock) collar by the weekend. I'd rather try this technique anyhow. Thanks Wonderpup!

I'll report back soon as this is a daily issue now. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Jazz barks in the backyard when we aren't out there, I''ve been considering a bark collar for her, probably the spray kind. Honestly if it comes down to an zapping her with a shock collar or irritate the neighbors.... I'll irritate the neighbors and just double dawg dare them to complain... I can be kind of a bitch I'm told *looks innocent* I don't understand how people come to that conclusion.... 

Keep in mind Jen, that you may have to use a leash, in your case I would suggest a long line to MAKE him redirect his attention. 

Both of you need a mark of some kind that is different from praise, I use a verbal "Yes" in moderate tone of voice, a clicker, or a dog whistle. 

Oh speaking of whistles.... actualy you can use a whistle, like a regular one doesn't have to be the doggie kind, to teach come when called... that could be a great way to get your dog's to redirect focus AND come to you.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Jazz barks in the backyard when we aren't out there, I''ve been considering a bark collar for her, probably the spray kind. Honestly if it comes down to an zapping her with a shock collar or irritate the neighbors.... I'll irritate the neighbors and just double dawg dare them to complain... I can be kind of a bitch I'm told *looks innocent* I don't understand how people come to that conclusion....
> 
> Keep in mind Jen, that you may have to use a leash, in your case I would suggest a long line to MAKE him redirect his attention.
> 
> ...


That sounds good - I usually whistle for Ginger and Teddy when I want them to come in and they do - occasionally Ginger is busy barking at the negihbors and I have to call her. But the barking at the window! Wondrpup I can't believe it - this morning she started to bark at the neighbor across the street and stopped ON HER OWN! when I came into the room I praised her - wow I can't believe this - she must have really been wanting my attentions. I have neglected her a little since the surgery. Love that dog!!! Of course Teddy gets in there for his pets too at the same time but somehow I iknow ginger knows that its mostly for her for being good.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pamela said:


> That sounds good - I usually whistle for Ginger and Teddy when I want them to come in and they do - occasionally Ginger is busy barking at the negihbors and I have to call her. But the barking at the window! Wondrpup I can't believe it - this morning she started to bark at the neighbor across the street and stopped ON HER OWN! when I came into the room I praised her - wow I can't believe this - she must have really been wanting my attentions. I have neglected her a little since the surgery. Love that dog!!! Of course Teddy gets in there for his pets too at the same time but somehow I iknow ginger knows that its mostly for her for being good.


LoL, see she's a good girl LoL. 
Careful that you don't teach her to bark in order to get your attention though. Have her do a couple of sits or a down or something so you have more than one thing to praise her for


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

ok that sounds good. Now last nite we had our first episode with a car in driveway - it was my grandson and his mother but she didnt get out so Ginger was very intent on barking at the car - I came over and praised her for her warning and then tried to get her to stop but she was intent -I got her down to a growl - should I have taken her collar and led her away? If I had used a treat maybe she would have stopped but i was also trying to deal with my grandson who was looking for something -


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Keep a leash handy by the window then snap it to her collar when you're ready to lead her away. A frustrated dog who gets hauled away by his collar may try and bite even though they wouldn't normaly ever consider such a thing. 

Yup, a treat would have been a good idea. Maybe keep something close at hand there too along with the leash for a little while. 

If you're praising her make sure you're not making a big deal out of it for the barking part. We already know she knows how to bark at the window lol. A simple yes or good will do. Then follow that with enough or whatever word you are going to use to mean ok stop barking now. That is when the treats come out and loads of praise when she stops since stopping is the point of the training in this case. That is also when the leash comes out if you need to physcialy remove her from the window. It's really important that when you remove her though that you don't just pull her down out of the window. Go as far away as it takes for her to shift her attention to you. Then praise and treat. You may need a treat at first to lure her (along with the leash) away from the window. Remember you've praised and treated her for her quiet focus on YOU not on being quiet but intent to get back to the window. At that point once she's been treated/praised for comming down out of the window if she tries to go back is when you stop her. Get her attention back on you or if you can't she goes to time out. She's only allowed to bark at the window to warn you of doom once LoL.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Keep a leash handy by the window then snap it to her collar when you're ready to lead her away. A frustrated dog who gets hauled away by his collar may try and bite even though they wouldn't normaly ever consider such a thing.
> 
> Yup, a treat would have been a good idea. Maybe keep something close at hand there too along with the leash for a little while.
> 
> If you're praising her make sure you're not making a big deal out of it for the barking part. We already know she knows how to bark at the window lol. A simple yes or good will do. Then follow that with enough or whatever word you are going to use to mean ok stop barking now. That is when the treats come out and loads of praise when she stops since stopping is the point of the training in this case. That is also when the leash comes out if you need to physcialy remove her from the window. It's really important that when you remove her though that you don't just pull her down out of the window. Go as far away as it takes for her to shift her attention to you. Then praise and treat. You may need a treat at first to lure her (along with the leash) away from the window. Remember you've praised and treated her for her quiet focus on YOU not on being quiet but intent to get back to the window. At that point once she's been treated/praised for comming down out of the window if she tries to go back is when you stop her. Get her attention back on you or if you can't she goes to time out. She's only allowed to bark at the window to warn you of doom once LoL.


Thanks so much for all your advice - I am printing what you are teaching me - lol cause I have short term memory moments or senior moments lol

I will keep the leash handy and treats - I have a feeling I am in for it when people start walkin by - hope I do good - must be patient while training yes?! lol Thanks again!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Yes you must be patient and in most cases it gets worse before it gets better. I wish it was easier sometimes. LoL, People want a magic dog training problem solving one dose pill to fix what ails them. I'll let you know when I finish developing that (along with workable pig wings we're working on, LoL)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Wonderpup - one more question - Whenever I praise or correct Ginger Teddy butts his way in -if I give her a treat - he's gonna expect one - if I pet her the same - is that ok?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Pamela said:


> Wonderpup - one more question - Whenever I praise or correct Ginger Teddy butts his way in -if I give her a treat - he's gonna expect one - if I pet her the same - is that ok?


Yeah sure, in my house I make the other dog do something even if it's just a sit for their treat. Just one more chance to practice. School is always in session around here lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Yeah sure, in my house I make the other dog do something even if it's just a sit for their treat. Just one more chance to practice. School is always in session around here lol


great! that will work then!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

In my house,Gunther has me working for free.
No treats for me:weep:
I think I need to come to Florida and Wonderpup can train Gunther while I cuddle with Jazz.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoofan said:


> In my house,Gunther has me working for free.
> No treats for me:weep:
> I think I need to come to Florida and Wonderpup can train Gunther while I cuddle with Jazz.


ha ha ha - ah come on now - he's perfect isn't he? He looks it! lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey wait, I thought Gunther was perfect too LoL  

In my opinion everyone needs a florida vacation, just watch the weather... it's really storming here this morning. Bleh, Saleen's puppy class was awful.


----------



## Hedieh (Aug 31, 2013)

*Barking Lappo*

HI, I read all the exchanges regarding barking by window etc. I wondered if you had any additional advice as my 9 month old toy, Lappo, is barking on the street the minute he sees any other dog. It is not aggressive, but a lot of noise, and then hiding. We live in the city, so doing 4 walks a day means many barks at a lot of quiet dogs who are also doing their thing. The problem is that Lappo is small at 2 kilos, , and larger dogs do not like his barking and run towards him, which causes to Lappo to hide behind me. All this happens while other dog owners tell me to "shut him up", not appreciated.

I try to get his attention away, but I would prefer helping him become quiet and un afraid. We have quite a few large dogs around the street, including German Sheperds and Great Danes, so I have to be careful Lappo doesn't get attacked when he barks at them, friendly bark or not. Often these dogs are not on leashes.

Thank You for any suggestions you have from experience.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It might be worth starting a new thread, Hedieh, as this one is rather old. It sounds as if Lappo is demonstrating fear - "Go away!, Go away!" - in his barking. If you know any really kind, friendly, long suffering dogs whose owners will work with you, socialising him with them will help enormously - the key is to work at his pace, and never push him to the point where he is fearful enough to bark.

Meanwhile, I would try and keep him at a distance which does not trigger barking. The moment you see a dog - or he begins to tense and think of barking - turn and walk in the other direction. If there are a lot of dogs where you live, you may need to find a less populated area to walk him in for a while. Practice just hanging out at a distance from the other dogs in a park or cafe, claiming his attention and giving him treats - if he does not want them, he is too anxious, and you need to move further away. The aim is to combine gradually getting him used to remaining calm around other dogs, moving slowly closer as he gains confidence, with him associating other dogs being around with Good Stuff for Poodles, so that his reaction to seeing one is to look to you for a treat rather than to tense up and bark out of fear. Look up BAT (Behavioral Adaptive Therapy) for more detail on how to do this.

And whatever you do don't punish him for barking, however tempting that might be - it will just make him even more determined to keep them at a distance - "Go away! Go away! If you come any closer my Mum will be angry with me! Go AWAY!".


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I hate to tell you this but Ginger is still out of control with the barking - I think she is so fear oriented that she is always on "guard duty" - sometimes I cant even get her to play or come up and snuggle with me if she is intent on seeing who might go by., And I dont live upstairs anymore but she finds a way to look out the smaller windows! good luck!
Pam


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

What about a device that will echo the bark directly to the dog? I read about it somewhere but I forget the name of the device. I wonder if it will work. I'm thinking of getting it IF my pups proof to be hard to train but I don't need it now. Just thought you might want to try and let me know how it goes.

Charlie and Edison only barks aimlessly when my husband is the one knocking on the door. Bark stops when all three boys (including DH) start the group hugs, etc. If a neighbor or someone else knocks on the door, they will bark but will stop as soon as I said enough plus a treat when they show calmness, otherwise, I'll put them both away asap on a 3-min time out in the back room. This is another reason why I keep their crate handy. I actually own three crates. One for each and a big canvass one for the time out purpose in the back room.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here's one method. This whole website has quite a few good tips and articles.

ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Retraining Manic Alert Barking

Another method I recommend and is what I've basically used to quell my Chihuahuas yapping is in the book, Culture Clash, by Jean Donaldson. It's a chapter devoted to bark training. I think this book is one of my favs and recommend it.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

One if my toys does this. At anything! A feather, boots, an open cabinet, a picture on the wall. You name it. Nothing works for me either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

_One if my toys does this. At anything! A feather, boots, an open cabinet, a picture on the wall. You name it. Nothing works for me either_

can you tell me what methods you've tried just so i have an idea? i've never faced a serious barking issue with my dogs (because of the dogs themselves, not because of me) and am following this issue because i have no idea what my next dog (and there will be one) will be like.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Redirection, removing the object, removing HER from the room, going outside. Even when she stops loud barking, she still barks under her breath. It's crazy. My other toy is the exact opposite. She never barks at anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Redirection, removing the object, removing HER from the room, going outside. Even when she stops loud barking, she still barks under her breath. It's crazy. My other toy is the exact opposite. She never barks at anything.


thank you. that's discouraging! seriously, though, hope there's a solution out there. what about using clicker training: you reward barking and not barking so that you can put them both on cue.


----------



## Hedieh (Aug 31, 2013)

Very interesting information, thank you for all the leads. Reading and shall begin practicing with Lappo.


----------

